# Neve Penhas da Saude - 27Dez2008



## luky (29 Dez 2008 às 12:07)




----------



## luky (29 Dez 2008 às 12:11)




----------



## luky (29 Dez 2008 às 12:15)




----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 13:25)

Grande nevão, excelentes fotos e grande estreia no fórum. Bem vindo


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2008 às 13:27)

Belas fotos

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT


----------



## iceworld (29 Dez 2008 às 13:29)

Estreia em grande
Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 13:35)

Excelente Reportagem, e que Lindas Fotos, *Luky*!


----------



## actioman (29 Dez 2008 às 13:41)

Realmente, uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras luky  

Foste um dos priveligiados que estava lá em cima e pudeste assistir ao nevão!!


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 13:44)

Excelentes foto, *Luky*!

Parabéns!

Grande nevão, um belo dia para as brincadeiras na neve


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2008 às 20:49)

Bonitas fotos


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2008 às 11:30)

Muito bonito mesmo! Nevão bastante grande!


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2008 às 12:17)

Ainda dizem que o dinheiro não cai do céu.
Desde fim de Outubro que os hotéis na serra da estrela estão esgotados. Já se ouve dizer que esta temporada que começou mais cedo, tem sido uma das melhores temporadas de sempre ao nível do turismo na serra.
Pode ainda não ter havido nenhum nevão histórico, mas a verdade é que desde o final de Outubro a neve se mantém presente.
"Crise? Qual crise?"

*luky*, bem-vindo ao fórum!
E obrigado pelas fotos! Estão bem branquinhas!


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2008 às 23:13)

Bela nevada!!!!


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 01:45)

Boas fotos


----------

